# Range boiler



## journeyman186 (Mar 10, 2009)

I have a customer who has a range boiler running off a wood stove fired water-jacket. His problem is that the relief valve keeps blowing off and the water doesn't seem to be hot enough. I know this isn't a typical set up, but I'd like to know if anybody here has worked on this type of equipment before. Any information/suggestions are welcome.


----------



## Dr Steevil (Jan 25, 2009)

Please introduce yourself to the others. There is a forum here called "Introductions"

www.plumbingzone.com/f3

I assume by your title that you're a journeyman plumber, but we like for newbies here to introduce themselves and tell us a little about themselves (i.e. where you're from, what code(s) you work under, how long you've been in the biz, and other pertinent stuff). We ask this because believe me, lots of people stumble across this site and post all sorts of questions. And this site isn't a "help" site in the classic sense. Its a forum by plumbers for plumbers.

Thanks!


----------



## journeyman186 (Mar 10, 2009)

I am a resident of vermont with five years of plumbing and heating experience, and am certified under The IPC. I'm also certified silver for working on oil burners, which is where I have most of my experience. I hope this gives you enough information, and do apologize for not including this in my earlier post.


----------



## Dr Steevil (Jan 25, 2009)

Thanks. Being a Texan, I pretty much can safely say I have no clue how to help you out. But if the temperature of the water isn't the issue for the relief lifting, then something else must be causing an increase in pressure (I know.... DUH!).

Any of you northerners out there got any insight for this gentleman?


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Thermal expansion tank?


----------



## highpoint (Mar 3, 2009)

i with IL, id check the expansion tank and then the boiler feed line.
once i put in a T&P from my van (that was rated for 105 mbtu) on a navien 210,
caught it before we fired it but who knows........


----------



## trout lake (May 9, 2009)

Lack of circulation is one of the things you should look at. The water superheats in the jacket of the vessel, and causes the valve to release. With no circulation, the home owner will not have the hot water they desire. There will be some but only through migration
tl


----------

